# Lost african grey parrot in bridgend area .



## boydsylvia (Apr 20, 2011)

Lost african grey parrot in the bridgend /cefn glas area .

if anyone spots her please contact me on :- 07958661485 / 07557106508




thanks for your help x


----------



## aoddv769 (May 18, 2011)

Looking forward to your updates! ! !


----------

